# Porter county indiana



## Mikeymorels (May 5, 2018)

Anyone having any luck this year in northwest Indiana? I think if the temperature remains warm this weekend will be worth a look


----------



## shroomwithaview (May 8, 2014)

Found a dozen or so so far.Came across a mother load of smalls figure I'll leave em to grow a bit this week and get em end of week


----------

